# â¥-Introducing Dippy & Fluffball-â¥



## Becca (Mar 9, 2008)

This is it......We have our new bunnies......Mine is callled Dippy and Em's is called Fluffball there are some pictures below.....
This is their cage






And again





Here is my sisters rabbit Fluffball





And here is the one and only DIPPY (my bunny)





And again





Hope you like I am letting them settle in but they have had lots of cuddles and kisses already!
More pics will be on show soon!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 9, 2008)

They are really cute bunnies. Are you spending lots of time with them? They will take some time to settle in.


----------



## Becca (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes I have just had a llllllllllloooooooonnnnnnnnggggggggg cuddle with both of them it is so sweet how they just look up at me!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 10, 2008)

Are they lionheads? Purebreds? 

They're so cute! How's your other bunny, Nibbles doing? 

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

Aww they are really cute..... but I think they are LIONHEADS not lion-haired.


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh yeah sorry - my friend calls them lion haired so i do as well!!
They have settled in fine - dippy is so funny to watch she is a little devil.


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

Day 2
They have settled in just fine!
Sorry for my mistake they are 2 beauiful LionHEAD bunnies!
Today they really had a good explore - they have been running and hopping around crazily with no care in the world.
The litter training is going fine - One of them did a wee neatly on a newspaper so I ripped it and buried it in the litter tray so thats ok!
They had lots of visitors yesterday but they seemed to like all the attention!
Dippy (my bunny) is a bit more tamer than Fluffball I am not sure if it is becuase she is a couple of weeks older or it is just becuase she likes it more. i am trying to help sis to tame her even though she won't pick her up for some strange reason!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 10, 2008)

aww. they're so sweet. tell your sis that there's nothing to be worried about. i was hesitant with Jamie at first, but i was worrying about nothing. tell her they can't really escape like hamsters and such can.







don't you just love it when thebunner stork comes?!?!?!

Anna


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

Day 2 (AGAIN)

I know the bunny stork is brilliant!

They are obviously happy with their new home as they love bunny hopping around!

Fluffball needs her nails clipped which will be easy and hard it will be easy becuase she has claws where you can see the quick but hard because she doesn't keep still and Dippy has black claws but i have watched that youtube video you know the "sqeeze sqeeze clip" one and I know how to do that now!


----------



## michele (Mar 10, 2008)

They are adorable :inlove:


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

Day 2 AGAIN
Dippy and Fluffball have just settled down for the night while the rough wind and terrible rain are outside.
They have both just had a lovely long cuddle with me and are getting tamer by the minute - More tomorrow but not until about 4 becuase i will be at school (I was ill today :grumpy


----------



## Becca (Mar 11, 2008)

Day 3
I am very happy with how the buns have settled into their new home and how they ahev been so good while they have been in my arms!
Here is a picture story of Fluffball when I got home from school today and she came into the house.




Hm I wonder if these shoes will fit me??




Maybe not.....




I wanna go explore a bit - Wow over 
there looks fun!




Ooh whats that then?




Ssh, Bet you can't find me!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 11, 2008)

Your bunnies are very cute!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

Love the new Dippy & Fluffball pictures, they are so cute glad you watched the nail trimming video! you cut Nibbles nails right? what color are they? I'm sure you will do just fine! Can't wait to hear more about your buns.


----------



## Becca (Mar 12, 2008)

They are black but my dad does them becyase he is too big for me to handle LOL


----------



## Becca (Mar 12, 2008)

Click on the picture for a nice suprise!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 12, 2008)

Very neat how you did that, I love it! They're so cute.

I haven't messed with any of the new Photobucket options, I need to do that soon.


----------



## Becca (Mar 15, 2008)

http://i257.photobucket.com/player.swf?refURL=/&file=http://vid257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/fluffball.flv%2522%253E


----------



## trailsend (Mar 17, 2008)

Really cute!


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2008)

Day 11

Sorry I haven't written in Dippy and Fluffball's blog for ages I have been to busy with the little beauties 

Dippy uses the litter tray but Fluffball hasn't mastered it yet!!

Any other tips for litter training would be helpfull please!



I haven't really had a chance to take any more pictures becuase I have been ill for a couple of days this week.



Now I am off to write in Nibbles's blog

Seeya

[align=center]Becca[/align]
[align=center]xxxxxxxxxxxx[/align]
[align=center]xxxx[/align]
[align=center]xx[/align]
[align=center]x[/align]


----------



## Becca (Mar 22, 2008)

Day 13

Hi everybody, tomorrow it will be a whole 2 weeks since Dippy and Fluffball came into our lives.
I am so proud of Dippy for how well she has litter trained - but Fluffball still hasn't grasped it.
I have had to put a little dish in with more food becuase Dippy eats all the time she is so greedy and poor Fluffball can't get her head in the bowl becuase Dippy's always there!!
So Fluffball has her own dish now!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 31, 2008)

You will never guess what Dippy did today. 

Me my friend and my sister Emily put the bunnies out to play in their run - (Nibbles' extendable one) we put them in then went inside - me and fay (my friend) went onthe computer while Em watched telly but she was also watching the bunnies.

All of a sudden Emily yelled 

"Dippy's got out, Dippy's got out" 

I jumped up and ran outside - both my shoes came off in the process but i didn't actually care - I wanted Dippy to be safe.

I grabbed her and smothered her with hugs and kisses - I tapped her nose as if to say "Never do that again you silly little baby!"



For about 10 mins after i was shaking - I havent lost a pet yet so coming close was horrible what am i going to do.



xxxx


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2008)

Me and Dippy have recovered from the trauma yesterday thank god - If my sister hadn't been watching
:bigtears:


----------



## trailsend (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm glad you caught Dippy - you should check the run to make sure they can't get out again. But I'm glad she is safe & sound. how are Dippy & Fluffball doing? Settling in well? 

You'll have to take some pictures to share with us.

Are you over your flu now?


----------



## Becca (Apr 13, 2008)

As Trailsend requested some pictures of Dippy and Flufball!!

They are taken with a cool effect on my phone.












































I am gonna make a display of these which i will take a pic of and show you.


----------



## Becca (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello again!!

Dippy and Fluffball are such angels - we had them in the house for like 45 mins and they didn't poop or pee at all, fluffball sort of tried to bite me - but I am so happy love them so much!


----------



## trailsend (Apr 13, 2008)

Cute pictures of the girls! Can't wait to see what you are going to make with them?

I'm glad they are doing so well! That is just great news!


----------



## Becca (Apr 14, 2008)

I have decided what I am going to make...

I am going to print out all those pictures and mount them onto card then get another horizontal strip of card which i will glue the pictures on 
I will have 2 of Dippy on one side and her name in the middle then 2 on the other side and the same for Fluffball!

Edit: Not enough ink in the printer :X I will just have to do 2 of each bun!


----------



## Becca (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, I have finally finished* PART *of there set up! Here are the pics.























And here is the thing I was talking about making
I haven't done fluffballs yet but here is Dippys


----------



## trailsend (Apr 14, 2008)

Cute pictures - I love what you made! Are you going to hang that in their house or in your room or something? Really cute idea!


----------



## Becca (Apr 16, 2008)

[align=center]





DIPPY

 I saw how beautifull some people's blogs are and decided
 maybe I would have a go at nice presentation!
 So here I go!

 The problem is now I don't know what to put!

 Dippy is so important to me and I cannot explain it in words.
 I think when I got Nibbles I wasn't old enough to
 really know what having a pet meant.
 So I didn't feel all I feel now.

 Having a pet means you always have someone who will let you
 cry on them, talk to them, no matter how stupid it sounds.
 Rabbits will always be there and you can tell they are listening 
 by the way their ears are moving.

 I think its really ... whats the word...
 comforting to know they are there.

 That is the only way I can describe how much I love my rabbits
 especially Nibbles and Dippy.


 I have to dash now but I will do Fluffball and Nibbles' blog
 later on.

 Bye for now
 xxxx
 xx
[/align]


----------

